# Just Because I Didn't Have One



## webestang64 (Sep 3, 2021)

Sitting on a shelf for $1.99 at my local thrift store, I figure since I do not have one of these in my camera collection I'll buy it.
Came with 2 disk, Goldilocks and the Three Bears and animals and their babies. (3rd disk is Nursery Rhymes). Works perfect.
BTW.....Amazon has these new for $19.95 w/3 disks.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 3, 2021)

Great find! My kind of thing! lol Didn't know they still made these, gotta love Fisher Price.

Not that I need such things since I'm not working with young kids these days, but at work we used to talk about how we figured we became teachers just to play with toys.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 4, 2021)

They were prophetic


----------



## Space Face (Sep 4, 2021)

Looks like a few on here use that as their main body.  Not mentioning any names like😉🤣🤣🤣🤣😉


----------



## cgw (Sep 4, 2021)

Obviously needs a CLA...and a sturdy tripod.


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 4, 2021)

I think I'll keep an eye out for that 3rd disk, Nursery Rhymes, got to have it complete. Toy show coming up soon......hmmmm


----------



## snowbear (Sep 5, 2021)

I'll keep an eye out for it.  Love the compass directions on the flash cube.


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 5, 2021)

snowbear said:


> I'll keep an eye out for it.  Love the compass directions on the flash cube.


Thanks. Hope to find the 3rd for a buck or less. And the cube spins around with each push of the "shutter" button. Ah, the memories of shooting my Kodak 104 that used flash cubes.


----------



## cgw (Sep 5, 2021)

Possibly a prosumer model exists that squirted water? Just asking...

Guessing it was F-P's Betamax to ViewMaster's VHS?


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 7, 2021)

cgw said:


> Possibly an prosumer model exists that squirted water? Just asking...
> 
> Guessing it was F-P's Betamax to ViewMaster's VHS?



There is a bunch of squirt cameras on the Bay. Some are new and some are vintage that look like a Kodak 104 126. 

Beta VHS.....Or.....Yugo Mercedes? LOL 

I still buy (sometimes still sealed since new) and watch VHS to this day.


----------



## cgw (Sep 8, 2021)

webestang64 said:


> There is a bunch of squirt cameras on the Bay. Some are new and some are vintage that look like a Kodak 104 126.
> 
> Beta VHS.....Or.....Yugo Mercedes? LOL
> 
> I still buy (sometimes still sealed since new) and watch VHS to this day.


Great fun to stumble across those and sealed lps, too. Particularly miss the still-cancelled semi annual photo swap meets in Toronto--always tables with photo-related oddities/novelties.


----------

